# New, Hello and ?



## bambino (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi All New Person Here,

I'm on the waiting list for CARU for IVF and was wondering if it is true they won't treat you if you are slightly over weight. I am [fly]dieting.[/fly] Also is it one free go or three we are entitled to?

Many thanks and good luck.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya and welcome

how long have you been on the list hun, they will treat you, being slightly over weight is fine

and its one free go im afraid in the whole of wales.

so where are you from?


----------



## bambino (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi,

Been on the waiting list months can't remember exactly, about the beginning of the year we joined and it seems we could have another year to wait before they start any treatment. The waiting list is all a bit confusing, I need to get back to them about that. I suppose the long wait is to encourage people to go private pay for treatment.

I'm in Monmouthshire way, is there a local support group here (all thou I can't see my self attending one). Its all new to me. It's taken me a long long long time to get my head round having IVf.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

I would phone and ask how far up the list you are, you need to speak with the main admin lady stephine herring she is very good at getting correct information


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi hun im waiting for IVF also first time, and have to wait a year.... unfotunately we only get one go free in cardiff and think its the same for the whole of wales. But if you were to donate some of your eggs to other women then i have been that you can get treatment quicker and also have a 2nd round of ivf free, as the women you sondate too will pay for this.....

Hope this helps


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ah that would be egg sharing and does require you to meet critrea.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hello and welcome. 

At my last appointment I was told that I would have to have a BMI below 30 because it needs to be documented for the HFEA or whatever it is! That is for an NHS attempt, if you are self funding there is not the same criteria.

I would def ring to check where you are on the list, they would'nt mind at all. Due to a mix up I wasnt on the list when I should have been and without checking I could have been waiting forever. By the time it was sorted I'd passed the top of the list!

It is one free go and one frozen transfer if needed and possible.

Good luck


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Welcome bambino & good luck. Hope you don't have to wait too long.
I'm overweight too and haven't had any probs with treatment.


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I checked with the clinic today about my own position in the waiting list for ICSI. Was told that the wait is currently 13 to 14 months - which means that we will hopefully be near the top by June/July. We had not been added to the list when we went for our private appointment and so were backdated a bit - so its worth checking to make sure. 

Now just need to decide whether we wait until the summer or start saving to fund another private cycle in the meantime. Decisions, decisions!

I did manage to get my BMI down to 30 for our private cycle because I wanted to give us the best possible chance - but I have gained a fair bit during and since the treatment. 

Good luck - you are welcome to come and join us on the weight loss thread.

x


----------

